# die wohnliche Wärme und natürliche Schönheit



## German_lover

Hola:

No tengo ni idea de esta expresión: "die wohnliche Wärme und natürliche Schönheit".

Contexto:
Innen die wohnliche Wärme und natürliche Schönheit ausgewählter Holzarten, außen der dauerhafte einer Aluminiumschale in jeder gewünschten Farbe.

DeepL(www.deepl.com) :
En el interior, la acogedora calidez y la belleza natural de las maderas seleccionadas, y en el exterior, la duradera carcasa de aluminio en cualquier color que se desee.

¿Se puede uno fiar del DeepL?

¿Cómo se diría en español?

Un saludo,
Lucie


----------



## Tonerl

Yo lo diría de esa manera:

Innen _*die wohnliche Wärme*_ und natürliche Schönheit ausgewählter Holzarten
_*En el interior el calor acogedor y la belleza natural de los tipos seleccionados de madera*_


----------



## bwprius

Yo lo diría de *esta *manera:

En el interior, el calor acogedor y la belleza natural de las (distintas) maderas selectas [conocer el contexto no estaría mal, porque el calor y la belleza tendrán un verbo ....]


----------



## German_lover

bwprius said:


> Yo lo diría de *esta *manera:
> 
> En el interior, el calor acogedor y la belleza natural de las (distintas) maderas selectas [conocer el contexto no estaría mal, porque el calor y la belleza tendrán un verbo ....]


La frase es esta:






No hay verbo.


----------



## German_lover

Pongo más contexto. Es un prospecto de ventanas de aluminio y madera.


----------



## Tonerl

Pero yo lo diría de "*esa" *manera !!!

_*die ausgewählten Holzarten:*_
los tipos seleccionados de madera


----------



## anahiseri

DeepL veo que lo hace muy bien. Yo casi no cambiaría nada:
En el interior, la acogedora calidez y la belleza natural d*e  madera selecta*, y en el exterior, *una carcasa duradera de aluminio *en* el colo*r* que desee.*


----------



## bwprius

Was, bitte, ist "der dauerhafte einer Aluminiumschale in jeder gewünschten Farbe." 

der dauerhafte WAS? de una carcasa de aluminio?? Ahí falta un sustantivo, por muy bien que lo traduzca el Sr. DeepL.


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> Pero yo lo diría de "*esa" *manera !!!
> 
> _*die ausgewählten Holzarten:*_
> los tipos seleccionados de madera



Mientras no lo haga "de aquella manera" ... podemos estar tranquilxs (mit "x" stat "a" und "o").




*de aquella manera *_(coloq)*:*_ _adj._ chapucero, mediocre; _adv._ de forma chapucera o sirviéndose de las malas artes; más o menos. [El significado dependerá del contexto y del tono del hablante].



> _-Son unas elecciones *de aquella manera*, en las que no participa la oposición...
> -Ahora reconocen que Cifuentes consiguió el máster “*de aquella manera*”
> -El Real Madrid se clasificó *de aquella manera* para jugar las semifinales
> -Preparamos sus platos típicos como chapurreamos su idioma: *de aquella manera*
> -¿Crees en Dios? -*De aquella manera*_


----------



## anahiseri

bwprius said:


> Was, bitte, ist "der dauerhafte einer Aluminiumschale in jeder gewünschten Farbe."
> 
> der dauerhafte WAS? de una carcasa de aluminio?? Ahí falta un sustantivo, por muy bien que lo traduzca el Sr. DeepL.


tienes razón, no lo había visto. Debe ser una errata. Pero bueno, creo que la traducción no cambiaría mucho.


----------

